# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Obbligatoria dal 12/10/2006 l'autofatturazione nei rapporti di sub-appalto

## Enrico Larocca

Dal 12/10/2006, in ossequio alle disposizioni di cui all'art. 35, comma 5, del D.L. n. 223/06, conv. in L. n. 248/06 le prestazioni di servizi, compresa la manodopera, rese da sub-appaltatori nei confronti delle imprese di costruzione o di ristrtturazione va in *regime di autofatturazione*. Contrariamente a quanto previsto dall'art. 35, comma 6, del D.L 223/06 non &#232; pi&#249; necessaria l'autorizzazione comunitaria, quindi la disposizione &#232; operativa dal 12 c.m. 
Praticamente le prestazioni di servizio saranno fatturate dai sub-appaltatori senza I.V.A. che invece sar&#224; *gestita in capo al "costruttore"*  con il meccanismo dell'addebito e dell'accredito contestuale dell'I.V.A. 
Esempi 
Scritture in P.D. per il costruttore  
------------------------------------------
D Costi per servizi in subappalto                   100,00
D I.V.A. ns/credito                                      20,00
A I.V.A. ns/debito                                       20,00
A Debiti v/fornitori                                     100,00
------------------------------------------ 
Scritture per il sub-appaltatore
------------------------------------------
D Crediti v/clienti                                        100,00
A Ricavi per servizi in subappalto                   100,00 
La scrittura del sub-appaltatore evidenzia la mancanza di I.V.A. nella fatturazione disposta dal sub-appaltatore.

----------


## TERESA5092

> Dal 12/10/2006, in ossequio alle disposizioni di cui all'art. 35, comma 5, del D.L. n. 223/06, conv. in L. n. 248/06 le prestazioni di servizi, compresa la manodopera, rese da sub-appaltatori nei confronti delle imprese di costruzione o di ristrtturazione va in *regime di autofatturazione*. Contrariamente a quanto previsto dall'art. 35, comma 6, del D.L 223/06 non &#232; pi&#249; necessaria l'autorizzazione comunitaria, quindi la disposizione &#232; operativa dal 12 c.m. 
> Praticamente le prestazioni di servizio saranno fatturate dai sub-appaltatori senza I.V.A. che invece sar&#224; *gestita in capo al "costruttore"*  con il meccanismo dell'addebito e dell'accredito contestuale dell'I.V.A. 
> Esempi 
> Scritture in P.D. per il costruttore  
> ------------------------------------------
> D Costi per servizi in subappalto                   100,00
> D I.V.A. ns/credito                                      20,00
> A I.V.A. ns/debito                                       20,00
> A Debiti v/fornitori                                     100,00
> ...

  NON CI HO CAPITO UN CAVOLO DI STA COSA....
COME SI DEVE COMPORTARE UN SEMPLICE ARTIGIANO EDILE??? &#232; DEFINITO SUB-APPALTATORE QUANDO?? SONO IN PIENA CONFUSIONE TOTALE

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> NON CI HO CAPITO UN CAVOLO DI STA COSA....
> COME SI DEVE COMPORTARE UN SEMPLICE ARTIGIANO EDILE??? &#232; DEFINITO SUB-APPALTATORE QUANDO?? SONO IN PIENA CONFUSIONE TOTALE

  si &#232; proprio cos&#236; se il tuo piccolo artigiano edile assume il ruolo di sub-appaltatore  ad esempio si tratta di un piastrellista che esegue sull'immobile la parte di lavorazione di sua competenza, con rapporto diretto con la ditta appaltatrice, funziona esattamente come hai detto poich&#232; &#232; stato modificato l'art. 17, comma 6,del DPR IVA

----------


## FRANCESCO1814

se il contratto non è di sub-appalto con l'impresa appaltatrice dei lavori ma direttamente con l'impresa costruttrice il piccolo artigiano menzionato si comporta come prima. 
Vero Enrico o la pensi diversamente?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> se il contratto non &#232; di sub-appalto con l'impresa appaltatrice dei lavori ma direttamente con l'impresa costruttrice il piccolo artigiano menzionato si comporta come prima. 
> Vero Enrico o la pensi diversamente?

  Si, la fattispecie contrattuale oggetto di modifica &#232; quella prevista dall'art. 1655 del c.c. Tuttavia il probelma &#232; da ieri rinviato alla definitiva approvazione del decreto di conversione, a seguito del comunicato stampa del 12/10/2006 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.

----------

